# Posting a Parcel



## bigonroad (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey there,

Have some expat friends, and I'd love to send them a parcel of presents, and food.

What's the cheapest way to send a small box to SA?

Chris


----------



## concord (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you should use simple post. At least it was the cheapest way to send stuff from Russia so I assume it's the same for the UK (cheaper than DHL). I sent a parcel with my clothes which arrived to CT after a month or so. Then I had to pay R30 for something like customs inspection (fixed amount of money, no matter how heavy a parcel is).
So try to check the rates.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bigonroad said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Have some expat friends, and I'd love to send them a parcel of presents, and food.
> 
> ...


Hi bigonroad
I used to post quite a lot of stuff to SA from the UK, used Royal Mail.
Can be a bit expensive depending on the weight.
Just make sure that what you want to post may be posted, especially when you mention food.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bigonroad said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Have some expat friends, and I'd love to send them a parcel of presents, and food.
> 
> ...


Also don't send anything valuable. I sent quite a bit of stuff to our family here when i was in the UK and a lot of the time my parcels were never received at all.


----------



## NikkiKM (Jan 30, 2011)

My personal score - parcels sent to me from overseas in the last three years - 10 (including birthday gifts for my kids from their grandparents). Parcels received - 4. I suggest coming to visit them and bringing the parcel with you, its a very beautiful country


----------

